# TTRS MK3



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Is there much news on when this is expected (next year?). Seems details are very sketchy / speculative at the moment.

Was tempted to change to the Porsche Cayman GT4 - but you cant buy them for love nor money - so thinking of holding out for the new RS.


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

I was going to wait also, But Have gone for a TTS. I reckon Early-MId 2017 before you see any on the road


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Damn just noticed this thread as I've posted on another about this.
The RS is the car I'm seriously interested in to be honest as for me the TTS is a bit of a sideways move.As long as it's upto snuff and has 420bhp + then I think I can forgive the dash(almost).
It will be interesting to see what the price will be though because if it knocks on the door of 55-60k re out going mk2 RS plus then you can get a bloody good Porker 997 for that sort of cash and I think I know where my money would go.

Edit.Almost forgot,don't want to be accused of mentioning any other name apart from the hallowed Audi of course


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Also competing with the Jag F-Type which is the other car I have been looking at!

Following my dreadful warranty support and service from Land Rover on my Evoque - I have binned that idea though.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Surprised about the warranty support from L/Rover thought they were supposed to be one of the good guys for after sales.
The Jag F-Type,I take would be the drop top after coming from a convertible?


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

As leopard did I also posted on another thread about the forthcoming RS.
There is an article in Audi Driver this month about the TT clubsport turbo shown at a German show which develops 600 PS using an electric turbo so I don't think the RS is that far off. If they can get this technology into production form at 400 PS
maybe it will be announced at the Geneva show next year?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

@ ChrisH

I wondered whether it would be a matter of time for you to appear.Hi.
I've seen a similar article in one of the monthlies,may have been Evo going on about this,seems intriguing at what lies around the corner.
Does make me wonder though,if Porsche won't be given this to highlight the brand now they're part of the VAG corporation albeit in an independent guise.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

I very much doubt that, Leopard. I used to have a 981 Cayman and in comparison I can tell you Audi is years ahead in engine and electronics design in particular. The next generation Porsches will indeed use turbo'd engines to meet the Euro 16 emission requirements but I assume these will be developments of the existing turbo engines. 
This TT clubsport turbo uses regenerative energy to store 48 v batteries which power the electric turbo, a whole generation ahead of Porsche. That's not to say that Porsche don't have the capability as the 918 Spyder demonstrates but that is a 1m Euro a copy. I am confident we will see Audi bring out the RS next year with some of these high tech features.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I hope your confidence comes to fruition about the RS for next year as there is going to be some right tasty stuff to chose from.Definitely for the short list.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I would put £2.49 on:

TTQ and TTRS/Plus - Geneva 2016 and the 1.8 somewhere between now and then.
Souped up TTQ - Geneva 2017.
Sportback with face lift - 2018.
Everything else with face lift (Prob including me) - 2019
Mark 4 - 2020.

Mark my words!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 694 (May 21, 2015)

My dealer makes a request to the importer, TT-RS start sale june 2016. i am stop build TT-S and wait


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The TTRS which was originally denied by Audi would be available will most certainly be available but not for sometime. Audi wants to sell the TTS to Joe public and then tease them into a TTRS in 18 months or so.
To be realistic on the possible performance and handling on the mk3 TTRS then look at the recent RS3. One thing Audi have admitted over recent times is that it would be a 5 pot engine again.
Can't see anything really revolutionary coming of new TTRS apart from the making of money money for Audi, the mk3 TT is basically a multi platform vehicle as it stands anyway so I wouldn't get too excited by looking at the club sport concept model.

Maybe the mk4 TT will see a hybrid/kers type system..who knows.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

694 said:


> My dealer makes a request to the importer, TT-RS start sale june 2016. i am stop build TT-S and wait


Don't blame you to be honest,be interesting to know what price they're going to pitch it at though,too expensive and it may lose appeal.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The mk3 is already too expensive in my opinion, can't see the RS being a bargain.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Templar said:


> The mk3 is already too expensive in my opinion, can't see the RS being a bargain.


I agree that's why later in the year I'm prepared to walk.I'm not particularly loyal when it comes to car brands,it's what's good at the time for me.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Pricy147 said:


> Is there much news on when this is expected (next year?). Seems details are very sketchy / speculative at the moment.
> 
> Was tempted to change to the Porsche Cayman GT4 - but you cant buy them for love nor money - so thinking of holding out for the new RS.


As much as the RS will probably be an awesome car, doesn't matter what you have to do to get one of these, do it.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

considering there are already some spy shots of MK3 RS mules, I would expect it to be introduced next year...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@patatus well you're a tease - can you upload?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> @patatus well you're a tease - can you upload?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


There you go...
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/spy-shots/ ... 1-baiting/


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Roller Skate said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there much news on when this is expected (next year?). Seems details are very sketchy / speculative at the moment.
> ...


My mate, an extreme Porsche nut with whom I was cycling with today, has one on order in Viper Green. He expects delivery at the year end. He's already made (on paper) about 20k.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I dread to think how much the RS will go on sale for when you consider a decently spec'd TTS is ball parking 50K.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

ChrisH said:


> I very much doubt that, Leopard. I used to have a 981 Cayman and in comparison I can tell you Audi is years ahead in engine and electronics design in particular. The next generation Porsches will indeed use turbo'd engines to meet the Euro 16 emission requirements but I assume these will be developments of the existing turbo engines.
> This TT clubsport turbo uses regenerative energy to store 48 v batteries which power the electric turbo, a whole generation ahead of Porsche. That's not to say that Porsche don't have the capability as the 918 Spyder demonstrates but that is a 1m Euro a copy. I am confident we will see Audi bring out the RS next year with some of these high tech features.


See this 




the comments/times at the end say it all, whether ''Audi is years ahead in engine and electronics design in particular'' is a mute point and open to debate.

Having had both the TTRS and Cayman 981, i can tell you in my view the Cayman is the better car and i don't care whether it has ''old'' or 'new technology'' - it's just better in my, and the testers, view. I haven't tried the mk3 ttrs yet but it would have to be significantly better than the mk2 to get the Cayman removed from my garage even though i do love the styling/aggressive look of the Audi. I've been invited for a special event TT test drive, i may have to eat my words in a few days time!

I'm looking forward to the turbo engined Cayman cars and will be interesting to see if ''new technology'' is actually better with the turbo push that comes with it. I'd certainly agree Audi are always pushing the technology and in some areas it pays off.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

It really comes down to how you use the car.The Caymen is certainly sportier than a Mk2 TTS/RS but no where near as practical and a fair bit slower in a straight line than an RS,even more so when a large majority of RS's are tuned.
I did consider a Caymen,as I suppose many TT owners did,but in the end the TT's tuneabilty,practicality,economy and Autobahn speed won the day.
Now, if I still lived in the UK it could well be a different story, as it's impossible to use the true performance of these cars,so how the car feels would be a very important factor.
Although the top of the range fully loaded Caymens are in a completely different price range ,so a new MKIII TTRS would still be very attractive.
Will be interesting to see the new TTRS and have the problem of deciding which car to go for next,if I ever can let go of my current car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> It really comes down to how you use the car.The Caymen is certainly sportier than a Mk2 TTS/RS but no where near as practical and a fair bit slower in a straight line than an RS,even more so when a large majority of RS's are tuned.
> I did consider a Caymen,as I suppose many TT owners did,but in the end the TT's tuneabilty,practicality,economy and Autobahn speed won the day.
> Now, if I still lived in the UK it could well be a different story, as it's impossible to use the true performance of these cars,so how the car feels would be a very important factor.
> Although the top of the range fully loaded Caymens are in a completely different price range ,so a new MKIII TTRS would still be very attractive.
> Will be interesting to see the new TTRS and have the problem of deciding which car to go for next,if I ever can let go of my current car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


This is where what's best gets blurred especially if you're a die hard TTS/TT RS owner.
As you say it's how you use it/what your needs are.
The TT is the more particle all rounder. If you need 4 seats, a decent boot and lots of performance the TT is a no brainer.
If you want a proper sports car and don't need the practicality of a TT then the Cayman, 2 seater, mid engined and a Porsche will be the way to go for most. Of course if pure numbers is your thing, it's faster therefore it's better then it's back to the TT RS.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Don't forget there's always another step up in performance with the Porsche,the 911.I don't think the VAG Corp would upset the performance hierarchy.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

leopard said:


> Don't forget there's always another step up in performance with the Porsche,the 911.I don't think the VAG Corp would upset the performance hierarchy.


I really don't think there is any real direct comparison between a TT and a Cayman/911.
Audi re the TT go about their business in a different way. Front wheel drive biased... It's effective, does the job but it's not finesse. What the TT is, is a accessible... To those who can't or don't want to spend big to on owning and running a Porsche... But wait... Audi have moved the TT up market/got greedy and customers have noticed.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

wellhouse said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > I very much doubt that, Leopard. I used to have a 981 Cayman and in comparison I can tell you Audi is years ahead in engine and electronics design in particular. The next generation Porsches will indeed use turbo'd engines to meet the Euro 16 emission requirements but I assume these will be developments of the existing turbo engines.
> ...


You are taking my comments out of context:-

- Engines from Porsche have been the same flat 6 engine since 2009 in DFi form in the 987/Gen 2 3.4 Cayman and 3.4/3.8 911 as used today in the 981 S,GT4 and 991 911, whereas Audi (VAG Group) has moved on from the 1.8T with 225 PS in the TT MKI to the 2.0T with 265 PS in the MK III to the 2.0 T with 300PS in the new TTS.
The MK III TT-RS is not announced yet, that was the point of my input about the TT Clubsport Turbo that uses the electric turbo an makes 600 PS. The new RS3 is rated at 362 PS with a few tweaks from the MK II so Im sure we will see at least 400 PS in the MK III when it is announced.

-Electronics with Porsche are rather behind, No LED headlights even as an option, or park/lane assist on the sports car range and DAB is still an option, not standard. From my 10 days with the TT MK III I can tell you the Sat Nav is much easier to use and has more useful features than Porsche PCM 3.

I am not disputing that the Cayman is the better sports car, that is not the point, just behind in some areas and very traditional v's Audi. I will getting another one soon.....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

RockKramer said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget there's always another step up in performance with the Porsche,the 911.I don't think the VAG Corp would upset the performance hierarchy.
> ...


I agree,but because the TT's perceived quality has improved and the performance has shifted slightly,and therefore the price has risen exponentially,then people are expecting something special.Rightly so,but to put a mid range car up against performance exotica is hugely optimistic imo.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

@ ChrisH.

GT3 does have the option of LED main headlights-PDLS +

Porsche know their customers which is why a lot of options are available at a price.

Don't forget that the VAG 2.0 ltr unit has been going for donkeys years as well and just gets a refresh every now and then like Porsche's flat six and regarding technologies the different brands will have the opportunity of this as and when,just in a hierarchical way as usual.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

RockKramer said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > @patatus well you're a tease - can you upload?
> ...


Same wavy brakes at the new RS3. Hope it's got the new electirc turbo charger.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

This is more like it!

Still frustrating though with the alleged power figures -380 bhp sounds impressive,but only 20 up on the outgoing RS+,Obviously looks like VAG won't allow it to step on Porsche's toes still.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

leopard said:


> This is more like it!
> 
> Still frustrating though with the alleged power figures -380 bhp sounds impressive,but only 20 up on the outgoing RS+,Obviously looks like VAG won't allow it to step on Porsche's toes still.


I think it will be right there in early 911 territory... 25hp up may not be much but if accurate 406ft torque (up from 343) will make it's presence felt in a car sure to be lighter than the mk2 RS... Will it be nearer to being a proper sports car though or simply a very fast MQB based car which is what will ultimately separate TTs from Porsche? 
I didn't say Audi because they clearly know what needs to be done when they're in R8 mode.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Pricy147 said:


> Is there much news on when this is expected (next year?). Seems details are very sketchy / speculative at the moment.
> 
> Was tempted to change to the Porsche Cayman GT4 - but you cant buy them for love nor money - so thinking of holding out for the new RS.


You are thinking of the wrong RS...put a deposit on the _*GT4*_RS with your local OPC and just wait...it will happen and sits neatly next to the Roadster RS


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there much news on when this is expected (next year?). Seems details are very sketchy / speculative at the moment.
> ...


About as much chance of a GT4 RS as mice living on the moon at the moment 

http://blog.caranddriver.com/porsche-ca ... -hopes-up/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That was proven in the 80s.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well if the forthcoming TTRS drives anything like the RS3 I will not be having one...quick yes, numb and detached definitely. Had me the opportunity to have one for a period of time and apart from the crackle and pops on high revs down shifts it didn't do much for me. Let's hope Audi build a little more dynamism into the TTRS.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> That was proven in the 80s.


Completely different moon,we all know that moon is made of different cheeses and it was always suspected of harbouring mice,our moon is only home to a lonely dragon that makes soup(not very pleasant either)

I'm surprised you didn't know this. :?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Templar said:


> Well if the forthcoming TTRS drives anything like the RS3 I will not be having one...quick yes, numb and detached definitely. Had me the opportunity to have one for a period of time and apart from the crackle and pops on high revs down shifts it didn't do much for me. Let's hope Audi build a little more dynamism into the TTRS.


This is my worry too. The RS3 has been pretty much universally panned in reviews. Even Top Gear went as far as saying buy the TTS over the RS3 as the RS3 is devoid of any fun.

As it turns out the RS3 isn't even that quick (least on track). There is an Evo review out there where it gets beat by the Golf R over a lap. Pretty depressing considering the price gap if you were a RS3 owner.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

In all fairness the track in question is really tight where the nimble Golf would have the advantage,somewhere like Brands or silverstone would have the Golf in its wake I would suggest as that engine is a peach,but then those two circuits don't resemble real world road capabilities where I suspect the Golf still has the edge.

It just seems that Audi can never get the handling right on theses cars,take for example the wider front tyres to assuming (ly) cut understeer issues.It's the same for the previous RS3 where the M135 had that for breakfast as well.

I'm not convinced it's selling that well either although Audi would have you thinking otherwise.There's been a tremendous back lash on Pistonheads as well that makes amusing reading as Audi gave been plugging away for some months now.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=1535987 :mrgreen:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Was the panning of the car in Top Gear magazine or the TV show, out of interest?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

leopard said:


> In all fairness the track in question is really tight where the nimble Golf would have the advantage,somewhere like Brands or silverstone would have the Golf in its wake I would suggest as that engine is a peach,but then those two circuits don't resemble real world road capabilities where I suspect the Golf still has the edge.
> 
> It just seems that Audi can never get the handling right on theses cars,take for example the wider front tyres to assuming (ly) cut understeer issues.It's the same for the previous RS3 where the M135 had that for breakfast as well.
> 
> ...


Funny you speak of the RS3 being given a hard time by the Golf R. The RS3 is a little lighter to I believe than the Golf R, also I remember the Golf R being given a hard time by the Seat Leon which is only fwd. Ok the Leon is also lighter with less drive train to carry.
Digressing slightly I found the S3 awful and returned it within 20 minutes of driving it, totally boring to drive and too soft, the 6 speed S Tronic lazy and no real torque...while on the subject of torque not sure how many of you have driven the RS3 but that seems quite weak on low down torque compared to the previous 5 pot engine.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> Was the panning of the car in Top Gear magazine or the TV show, out of interest?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Magazine, in the long term test section where they have a TTS on test currently. The reviewer had a drive of the RS3 and said he much prefers the TTS. Recommended people buy that instead. And I quote-

"If you have £40k to spend on a Audi and are considering the RS3, don't bother. Yes, it pops and bangs when you turn the key and its gorblimey fast in a straight line, but it's dullsville in the corners, and that's what matters isn't it? As you might have deduced, the RS3 has no fizz.

The S1 does. At the moment Audi's small S cars are better than there RS cars. Take the TTS. It's less nose heavy than the RS3, has a faster acting turbo and a quicker gearbox, which means in most situations it's just as fast. It's light, fleet of foot and agile of chassis, too. It's a better car."

In the same mag they had the ultimate hot hatch test and concluded the Golf R is king. I agree Leopard the RS3 would have the Golf R on a fast flowing circuit most likely but medium to tight and real world? Looking like the Golf has it, and presumably the TTS too. I do hope they learn from it for the RS TT.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Templar said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > In all fairness the track in question is really tight where the nimble Golf would have the advantage,somewhere like Brands or silverstone would have the Golf in its wake I would suggest as that engine is a peach,but then those two circuits don't resemble real world road capabilities where I suspect the Golf still has the edge.
> ...


Interesting feedback on the engine Mr Templar as I know you were going to test it out on some kind of promotional track day.

I suppose the only conclusion for the forthcoming TT RS is to wait and see,don't be impatient and don't be an early adopter or pre order without a test drive.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes indeed Mr Leopard...do request an extended test drive which ever vehicle you are considering. Where the problem lies is there isn't any real alternatives to the TT where looks and interior are concerned which will be the reason most will go for one...desirability.


----------

